# Veiltail X possible delta crown tail



## Betta_addict36 (Jan 14, 2019)

Ok so I got the male from the pet store a bit ago with the intention of them being a breeding pair. I’m not positive of all their genetics because of that and the fact that the female was sold as an “assorted female” so... that’s helpful. My best guess is that she’s a half moon mustard gas and I think he’s a blue dragon scale. I do know he’s a Vt though. I evaluated them both and attempted to predict what their spawn might look like but I don’t know a whole lot about genetics so I don’t know how accurate it is. What do you guys think?
View attachment 967854









1/17/2020 Betta spawn Predictions


Father: 

Azul - blue dragonscale with teal Shimmer, Red Ventrals and a black mask . Reddish Copper eyes & gill area.


Fins

caudal: veiltail; slight Web Raduction,2 rays

Ventrals: contrasting color; good,long length; some web reduction

Anal: Good length, could be more pointed;somewhat shallow slope/angle

Dorsal: Rather far back ,short horizontal length; slight wild pattern ; some web reduction

*note: false egg spot 😞 *

Mother:

Sierra - teal dragonscale mustard gas with yellow ventals, and a partial black mask . yellow gold eyes


Fins

caudal: halfmoon (?); no web reduction; 2-4 ray branching

Ventrals: short, round vetrals, no point

Anal: Good length; decent point ; Good Slope/angle

Dorsal: Fairly far back ; Somewhat Short Horizontal length;


spawn predictions

*good chance of false egg spot on males*

Color: mostly blue dragon scale w /black mask & teal shimmer; blue dragon scale w/ mask; teal dragon scale w/ mask; mustard gas w/ mask; blue dragon scale; teal dragon scale; black , possibly some brown/ yellow, 50/50 Red anal fins



Fins
50% -100% Veiltail (depends on whether mate is homozygous or heterozygous); 0%-50% delta, possible web reduction

caudal: 2 -4 rays, Veil or delta tail; possible web reduction

Ventrals: 50/50 Red/yellow (contrasting color); most likely 0 or multiple points, probably decent length

Anal: 50/50 good slope, possible web reduction, most likely good length

Dorsal: probably far back and short horizontally; Possible wild pattern; possible web reduction


----------



## Betta_addict36 (Jan 14, 2019)

Can the next moderator who sees this change the name to “ Veiltail X hm mustard gas” please? The original name is “Veiltail X possible delta crown tail”


----------

